# 2000 sentra no power



## 1mustang (Jun 13, 2007)

I just bought a 2000 sentra gxe automatic 1.8 today. the car starts and idles barely. if i give to much gas it bogs out. i disconnected the maf and it idles fine but wont rev past 3k. im thinking its the maf but wanted some opinions. what has me confused is that the CEL doesnt come on at start up or with the key in the on position. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

any codes? could be cam/crank sensors....


----------



## 1mustang (Jun 13, 2007)

well i ended up trying a used mass airflow sensor and it worked. As for the SES light it came on yesterday and i am going to get it scanned today.


----------

